# ECU tuning - anyone used this company?



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

I was surfing around other forums today and ran into a company that offers ECU modifications for the v6 altima. Anyone have this done to there car? What kind of results?

http://www.technosquareinc.com/nissan.htm


----------



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

tsr0003 said:


> I was surfing around other forums today and ran into a company that offers ECU modifications for the v6 altima. Anyone have this done to there car? What kind of results?
> 
> http://www.technosquareinc.com/nissan.htm


Very good company. Better service then even JWT. I'm friends with both of the developers of the VQ35DE program there.


----------



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

BEJAY1 said:


> Very good company. Better service then even JWT. I'm friends with both of the developers of the VQ35DE program there.


From there website I saw no specific details on what kind of performance improvements can be had.. you have any #'s?


----------



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

+5-6% on VQ30's. About +4% for the Z's VQ35DE.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

BEJAY1 said:


> +5-6% on VQ30's. About +4% for the Z's VQ35DE.



Also bumps the redline fuel cutoff to 7100 rpm (good for avoiding misshifts on FI or nitrous cars)

Removes top speed limiter.

They have several maps already established for everything from headers to TT to Superchargers from various manufacturers. Approximately 700.00 for a flash.

This is not detectable unless a Nissan tech starts comparing the fuel map to other stock ecu's, as it affects none of the troubleshooting stuff.

Combine this with the hotshot headers and you will make power all the way up to around 6500-6700 rpm as opposed to the big dropoff you have now at 6000-6200 rpm


----------



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

3.5SE Auto said:


> Also bumps the redline fuel cutoff to 7100 rpm (good for avoiding misshifts on FI or nitrous cars)
> 
> Removes top speed limiter.
> 
> ...




This sounds great! I like the fact that it is hard to detect - warranty issues. I am suprised as I have not heard anyone on this forum talking about it. I will have to check it out. I am debating between my exhaust choices right now so I will probably wait until I have that decided (don't want anything too loud)


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

tsr0003 said:


> This sounds great! I like the fact that it is hard to detect - warranty issues. I am suprised as I have not heard anyone on this forum talking about it. I will have to check it out. I am debating between my exhaust choices right now so I will probably wait until I have that decided (don't want anything too loud)


It is fairly new to the altima community (only available since March or so).

The 350z and G35 communities are using technosquare extensively to help tune for FI and nitrous.

register on www.my350z.com and search for technoquare


----------

